# Sunday 03-21-2010 Ride @ Bigwoods ATV Park



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is some pics of last Sunday's ride with me and a few friends @ Bigwoods ATV Park in Longs N.C. Hope everyone enjoy's.

BTW, this was the first real test of the 28" Zilla's. I had no problems and went just about anywhere I wanted to go.:rockn:


MIMB Member: Muddmonkey


Joe on his 660 Grizzly


Ting Ting on his Honda Forman


Me on my Brute 650


Me again


and again


and again


Me again, that was a nice little hole


Joe on his Grizzly again


Poor Ting Ting and his Honda...lol


Joe playing in the Mud Pit





Me playing in the Mud Pit





Round 2 in the Mud Pit


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

nice pics and vids from a fellow NCer, What part of NC is that park located?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

It is in Longs NC, close to Shallotte, off of NC Hwy 904.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome :rockn: rockin the skynyrd!!! That first pic of you had me worried for just a second...


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice pic's and vid's looks like alot of fun!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice......:rockn:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice, looks like yall had a great time. Liken the blue brute.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweet :rockn:


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice pics. That second to last pic looks like the top lake, that pond sneaks up on ya huh. Ive been meaning to get down there, everyone I talk to says it is wetter thatn normal and thats hard to believe. Looks like yall had a good time.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

rhelms said:


> Nice pics. That second to last pic looks like the top lake, that pond sneaks up on ya huh. Ive been meaning to get down there, everyone I talk to says it is wetter thatn normal and thats hard to believe. Looks like yall had a good time.


Yup, it is Top lake...and yes that part of the lake will sneak up on you as you see it did on Ting Ting...lol. I will admit, it was rather wet, but we still had a good time untill it statred raining hard.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like fun. How did your audio tube hold up after having one of the speakers under water?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

snipe523 said:


> Looks like fun. How did your audio tube hold up after having one of the speakers under water?


Not a problem. The speakers are Boss Marine speakers. Everything is sealed on the Audio Tube.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice, i'd like to make my way out there sometime to Bigwoods


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah it's usually a good time as long as you don't mind ALOT of water on the trails. I've heard as many good things about the place as bad things, just depends on who you ask. I usually have a good time unless I go with people who don't like water and then they B***H the whole time and you just can't have a good time then.


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

nice pix deenie man we had a great time at busco you need to post those vids and all from there get on it son and thats some good pics from the ride at bigwoods


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

rhelms you need to get up with us and ride to bigwoods we go down there alot i live only ab 5 miles from it i live in nakina actually now lol


----------

